# More for my Collection



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Got these in today...Ramone Allones Eminencio Re Swiss 2007.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice pick up!!! They look great!! You're in for one happy retiremnet!!! :tu


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Those look great - congrats on the pickup.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes sir, those are some fine looking smokes. I am sure you will reach your objective before you retire.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Yummy!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Oh my damn!:dr


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Very nice, Dave. Where are things at now?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh my lord. :dr


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Awesome. I was actually looking at these today considering an order.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

So far
those above
2007 Punch Robusto Suiza
2007 Boli Simion
2006 Punch RE Superfinos (on way)
2007 Boli GM

On The List
2006 Cohiba Piramide
2004 Cohiba Sublime
2007 Hoyo Regalos
2007 R&J Escudos
2007 Trini Ingenios
2006 Parti Series D #3

Will add to that later, more research needed.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow Dave, nice pickups! Your retirement collection is going well!


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats on the pick up. Glad to see the task at hand is going well. Not to mention, making a lot of gorillas envious.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

HOLEEEE COWWWW!!!! :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats!! They look "silky". Is that a word I can use here? What I mean is, how the cigar feels to the touch (easy VOLT don't get all excited  ). You guys know! Whats the proper term?

All the best,
Al


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

those look pretty tasty... :dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You definately made a good choice there.:tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

They look semi-boxed pressed? Mine were perfectly round? Strange?
What country did you buy yours from?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Getting closer to your goal Dave....Cool!!!! :tu


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Outstanding smokes!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

hk3 said:


> They look semi-boxed pressed? Mine were perfectly round? Strange?
> What country did you buy yours from?


No they are round, put them in my humi already.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Got a box on the way and cant wait!!!!


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

:dr:dr:dr


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice score, Dave. I've heard these are quite good.


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Great progress on your plan. Those are very nice. Congrats! :tu:ss


----------



## MrStogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Damn.... you live close enough to rob!! :r If you're looking for the Cohiba Sublimes I suggest you try Thomas Hindes close to young and bloor. They're kind of expensive though so use this as a last (and i mean last resort) if you can't find yourself a legit source. Happy smoking!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like one heck of a retirement fund to me.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> Got a box on the way and cant wait!!!!


Likewise, thanks for the preview Dave.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> So far
> those above
> 2007 Punch Robusto Suiza
> 2007 Boli Simion
> ...


Let me know if you need help


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Those are a thing of beauty!!!!!!!



Navydoc said:


> Let me know if you need help


^ Classic Paul!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!! Those look great glad you are on track for your retirement plan!!!!!!!!!!! How sweet it will be when the day comes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chk:chk


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Navydoc said:


> Let me know if you need help


You just can't help yourself can you brother...


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

good lookn cigars.. thx for sharing :dr


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

They look great!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice looking cigars you got!!! :dr :dr 

I'm sure you want to retire a little sooner now!!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Great pick-up Dave. :tu


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> So far
> those above
> 2007 Punch Robusto Suiza
> 2007 Boli Simion
> ...


Sweet pick up. DOn't Forget the Boli DC middle east RE. I will vouch for 2005 RyJ Petit Pyramide EL, and 2004 PSD #1 EL.

Go- Sailor! Go-Sailor!


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

I really want to get a box of those.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Dave,way to go on the pick up :tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Awww Damn Sailor now I want to retire too.........too bad I am 25 years and a 400ct Humi Short

Awesome pick up, I was looking at those last month and decided that this young Jedi wasn't quite ready.


----------

